# Pixma mp287 - am going to break this printer - help me



## gurugrey86 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have this PIXMA MP287 Printer
I dont know how to fix this problem
The cartridges are installed
Color and Black. Black is refilled, color cannot be refilled and is not working
The Color ink light keeps blinking.
Why cant it start printing if only black ink is full and refilled and the settings i have selected Black only
Secondly if i remove the color cartridge and keep only the black cartridge, I get the below

"Support Code : 1401 The following ink cartridge cannot be recognized. "Color"  Printing cannot be executed because the ink cartridge may not be installed properly or may not be compatible with this printer. Install the appropriate ink cartridge. After that, if the printout contains misaligned lines or is not satisfactory, refer to the manual and carry out the print head alignment."

Cant this Printer work with only one cartridge without putting the other one inside it? Please help me before i break the entire printer with my baseball bat.


----------



## icebags (Jul 1, 2014)

try resetting printer.  hold printer button for 4-7 second, and see what happens ?


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jul 7, 2014)

*How to Reset:* Most printers don't have an accurate ink measurement system. They just try estimating when the ink cartridge is getting empty so that they just cut supply of ink, even its still filled a bit. Same with MP 287. But after some printing, if the ink monitor detects that you printed a good quantity of ink, it informs low ink level, for black & color separately using computer messages & light indicators on the printer.
Later these 2 yellow lights are accompanied by another yellow light: Alarm light. This is when ink is assumed to be emptied fully & PRINTING STOPS. Even if ink tanks are full, the printer's software will say the ink is empty.

Firstly keep both cartridges installed in printer. Enable "Use both cartridges on the software".
Now, you just need to press the "Stop/ Reset" key for 20 seconds until both the color warning lights start blinking. Then, turn off the printer, disconnect power, reconnect it and switch it on using the power button on printer itself. These 2 lights will keep on blinking forever, but the printer can be used continuously without any problem. The ink counter is reset permanently.


This is copied from my review of Canon MP287 with ink tank system, but even on normal ink cartridges it should work.

*www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/181...-mp287s-accessory-esyink-ink-tank-system.html


----------

